# using rhinstone design software



## LMI (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm new to the Rhinestone decorating world. I've been trying to figure out how to do a fill for designs. All I can seem to do is outlines. Is this something that I have to do manually or can it be automatic. I use i-designr ce series. I appreciate any advise... Thanks! LMI


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there, LMI!

Do you have the i-DesignR Pro version? What kind of a design are you trying to fill? Is it a vector?


----------



## LMI (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi 

No I'm not using pro, I exported from corel curves.

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

So yea I just figured this out for myself today
CE = you can not do fills
Pro = Fill
I got the CE and I have been on it all day I had a simple NY text and wanted to fill it, I youtubed it It just showed outline Then went into the box and it had a training cd for Pro I watched that and it had a few more options to fill Then I watched the traing cd for CE Version and it is only outline
And it doesnt do that good of a job


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

If you are serious about Rhinestone designing get yourself a decent program dedicated to Rhinestoning. I just bought "0obling" . DivineBling sells it. Ask her for a demo and have a look. Mid range price but has a lot of good features. Worth it, if you are going to be designing a lot.


----------



## LMI (Jun 21, 2011)

fedoraoriginali said:


> If you are serious about Rhinestone designing get yourself a decent program dedicated to Rhinestoning. I just bought "0obling" . DivineBling sells it. Ask her for a demo and have a look. Mid range price but has a lot of good features. Worth it, if you are going to be designing a lot.


Hi, thanks for the info! Do you use oobling yourself? Thanks, LMI


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I will be in about a week! It's in the air as we speak. I am pretty excited and once I have played around with it I will post a review.


----------



## LMI (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how you like it! I've just added rhinestone art to our current business and it seems that everyone wants something custom. Some things I can do myself but others are to time consuming so I have to farm them out and that gets pricey. My husband has been setting them up in corel (stone by stone) very slow. Corel has come out with a rhinestone program, but I'm not crazy about corel (too complicated). So I look forward to hearing about Oobling! Good luck with it! 
I also checked out your Facebook page, love your designs


----------

